# Truly Irish Rashers and Sausages: What do AAMers think of this new co?



## ajapale (21 Feb 2010)

Truly Irish Rashers and Sausages: What do AAMers think of this new co?

Truly Irish Traditional Irish Rashers Sausages Ham 

I heard their tv ad that claimed that the rashers do not shrivel up on the pan. They didnt.

They tasted nice but were a little too salty.

aj


----------



## fobs (21 Feb 2010)

Sounds good. Muat look them up when next out shopping. Noticed today when doing my shopping in Tesco (rarely shop there) that most of the sausages stocked had very low percentage pork content.


----------



## Hoagy (21 Feb 2010)

Pity they're not outdoor bred.


----------



## Bronte (22 Feb 2010)

I must say I was truly shocked when recently we found out that Irish hampers didn't have Irish meat.  I now don't believe any brand name as I think we were conned.

I hope this company does what it says on the tin.  Irish rashers from Irish pigs.  I'll certainly be giving them a try.


----------



## Protocol (22 Feb 2010)

Donegal Catch = not made in Donegal

Kerry Charleville cheese = made in Coleraine, a long way from Charleville

There are loads of examples of this going on.

I have on front of me some cheese bought in a supermarket:

"Irish cheddar cheese" with a tricolour attached.

But, the code in the circle on the back reads UK LK 002 EC.

To be fair, it is explained:

"Produced in Irl using Irish milk, packaged in the UK"


----------



## Complainer (22 Feb 2010)

Interesting to see that the producers own the distribution company - seems to be a move back to the co-op movement of the past (before the farmers sold out to take the quick shilling).


----------



## Mpsox (22 Feb 2010)

The IFA have had a long running campaign about food labeling, and in particuler, foreign food brought in here, having some reprocessing done and then labeling it (legally) as Irish.

I haven't tried these products but I'm delighted to see it, it's a great example of what we need in this country, people getting off their backsides, not moaning about the Govt not doing this or that and simply getting on with it themselves. Full marks to all those concerned.


----------



## MandaC (22 Feb 2010)

It is not that new - these were giving out samples in Superquinn, I think around July last year.

Agree with the concept.  Found them nice too, if slightly salty.


----------



## ajapale (22 Feb 2010)

Id dont think they hide the fact that they are an "Island of Ireland" enteprise.

I hope they are successful. What swung it for me was that they made a promise that the rashers would not shrivel and they didnt!


----------



## Welfarite (24 Feb 2010)

Protocol said:


> I have on front of me some cheese bought in a supermarket:
> 
> "Irish cheddar cheese" with a tricolour attached.
> 
> ...


A bit like the subtle difference between 'Smoked Irish Salmon' and 'Irish Smoked Salmon' which are two completed different products.


----------



## Firefly (24 Feb 2010)

Dubliner Cheese is made in Cork


----------



## MOB (24 Feb 2010)

ajapale said:


> They tasted nice but were a little too salty. aj



You can soak rashers in hot ( ish) water for a couple of minutes before cooking.  It will significantly help reduce the saltiness, and won't make them cook differently ( at least not in the grill - I don't fry them).


----------



## PyritePete (26 Feb 2010)

Saints & Scholars in Tesco, 85% pork meat.


----------



## z107 (26 Feb 2010)

^ what's the other 15%?


----------



## Lex Foutish (26 Feb 2010)

Firefly said:


> Dubliner Cheese is made in Cork


 
I know............ the shame of it!


----------



## Lex Foutish (26 Feb 2010)

PyritePete said:


> Saints & Scholars in Tesco, 85% pork meat.


 
Pete, the 85% meat doesn't necessarily mean lean meat. If it was 85% fat meat and 15% other, they could label food as you've outlined.


----------



## PyritePete (1 Mar 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> ^ what's the other 15%?


 
a quick look... herbs, water seasonong etc.


----------



## Caveat (1 Mar 2010)

I would have thought that 85% wasn't anything to write home about anyway.  I'm sure I've seen a lot of sausages from the great to the obscure claiming this.


----------



## Purple (1 Mar 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> I know............ the shame of it!



Now I know why it sticks in my throat ( or “troth” in Dublinese).


----------



## PyritePete (1 Mar 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Pete, the 85% meat doesn't necessarily mean lean meat. If it was 85% fat meat and 15% other, they could label food as you've outlined.


 
No idea Lex what the breakdown of 85% is, just has a red sticker on front & listed in the ingredients on the back. Made in N Ireland.


----------



## PyritePete (1 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> I would have thought that 85% wasn't anything to write home about.


 
As opposed to less than 85% ??


----------



## Caveat (1 Mar 2010)

No, not as opposed to anything.

Simply that 85% meat content is not that unusual or particularly special.  Check any random selection of sausages and you'll find that many of them claim this.


----------



## PyritePete (1 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> No, not as opposed to anything.
> 
> Simply that 85% meat content is not that unusual or particularly special. Check any random selection of sausages and you'll find that many of them claim this.


 
Where are these other brands with 85% pork meat content. We checked all different brands and this was the one with the highest pork meat content.


----------



## Caveat (1 Mar 2010)

Not sure offhand & no sausages in the fridge at the moment - will check around next time but I'm pretty sure that Lidl's Irish pork sausages are one. Mallons and Shaws could be others.


----------



## PyritePete (2 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> Not sure offhand & no sausages in the fridge at the moment - will check around next time but I'm pretty sure that Lidl's Irish pork sausages are one. Mallons and Shaws could be others.


 
Lovely - the thoughts & whiff of sausages, hmmmmm


----------

